# boo-rah-boh



## apistefta

Hello, I'm doing an important test translation. The test is taken from a book talking about a Korean girl. At a certain point the girl remembers when she was in Pusan where she was used to eat *boo-rah-boh ice cream cones*. I guess *boo-rah-boh* is Korean, can anyone confirm this and try to explain me what does it mean?
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## jocutus

부라보 seems to be the Korean transliteration of 'bravo'... So it's not really Korean...


----------



## comestai

Yes, jocutus is right. 'Bravo' is a brand of ice-cream which is very famous in Korea.


----------



## seank

comestai said:


> Yes, jocutus is right. 'Bravo' is a brand of ice-cream which is very famous in Korea.



yep! that's correct. it's  just a product name made by company called '해태제과'. So I wouldn't worry about its meaning much.


----------



## Innocence27

부라보 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 웃긴데요 ^^


----------

